# Whole Home DVR not working after disconnecting Receiver



## kneeslikeamare

This is my first post so please forgive me if this answer could have been found elsewhere and if I don't have the exact specs as I'm at work right now. 

This past weekend I had DirecTV install an HD DVR and an HD Receiver with Whole Home DVR service. My building has a community dish. I know that a SWiM was installed and everything was working perfectly until I bought a new TV, and disconnected the cables and power source from the HD Receiver so that I could move it into the TV Stand. Now, I cannot see my playlist on the HD Receiver, instead it just pulls up a "To Do List" menu. It also says that there are no networked receivers. The Whole Home DVR service worked fine before I unplugged everything, but now it doesn't work. Does it have to do with the order of re-plugging things back in? Does the coax cable need to be plugged in before the power source on the HD Receiver, because I may have done that in the reverse order...? I already tried resetting both boxes using the red reset button. I had this all set up before my broadband internet service was setup, so it shouldn't have anything to do with my internet. 

Please advise if you have any suggestions. I spoke with a CSR last night, and after their tests, they want to send someone back out...

Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool

What you've already done should have had it come back.
You might go back and first reset the DVR [use the menu restart over the red button as this is the preferred method].
After it comes up completely, then restart the receiver.
If this doesn't do it, look at your router if you're connected to the internet, as sometimes this can cause this and reboot it.


----------



## kneeslikeamare

Thanks for the response. I will try restarting both again through the menu after work today. I do not have it connected to the internet at all. The part that frustrates me is that it was working properly, then I unplugged the coax, power cord, and hdmi cord to move it into the new tv stand, then plugged everything back in, and now it no longer can see the DVR playlist. My building uses an independent company to install DTV, and it is very frustrating dealing with them if I need someone to come out and service it. I really hope I can fix this on my own...


----------



## veryoldschool

kneeslikeamare said:


> Thanks for the response. I will try restarting both again through the menu after work today. I do not have it connected to the internet at all. The part that frustrates me is that it was working properly, then I unplugged the coax, power cord, and hdmi cord to move it into the new tv stand, then plugged everything back in, and now it no longer can see the DVR playlist. My building uses an independent company to install DTV, and it is very frustrating dealing with them if I need someone to come out and service it. I really hope I can fix this on my own...


Without a router to handle the IP routing, the receivers can/will take longer to find each other.
You may find they've found each other by the time you get home.


----------



## kneeslikeamare

That would be very exciting, although the last reset I did was about 9 pm last night PST, and I checked again this morning about 9 hours later, and they still hadn't found each other...i'll cross my fingers. Any other thoughts?


----------



## veryoldschool

kneeslikeamare said:


> That would be very exciting, although the last reset I did was about 9 pm last night PST, and I checked again this morning about 9 hours later, and they still hadn't found each other...i'll cross my fingers. Any other thoughts?


By morning they should have found each other.
It can take a couple of hours, depending on which model each are.
The 24s seem to find each other faster since they use internal IPs that are close, and the other receivers find each other because they use slightly different IPs. The longest seem to be a mix of 24s and others.
"Other thoughts" would be to check what their network status is/shows.
Resetting the network defaults, then rebooting, then running "connect now", running the system/network test, etc.


----------



## larryk

Check the network status of each receiver, and check the IP address of each to make sure that they are in the same subnet (the same except the last number)


----------



## kneeslikeamare

SO frustrating. Thanks for your help, but so far, nothing has allowed the Whole Home DVR to work. I tried resetting both boxes, I tried restoring network defaults...no dice. I looked at the IP settings, and they are different after the first 6 digits, but i tried to change them to match and it wouldn't let me choose connect. 

If someone could post step by step suggestions on how to resolve this, i'd greatly appreciate this. i'm home now, so i can check any settings or information for you. i really don't want to have to deal with the technician again, i just spoke to his rep and he said he couldn't even make me an appointment...


----------



## veryoldschool

Let's hear what hardware you have, since "something" is missing.


----------



## kneeslikeamare

The HD Receiver is model H24-700 and the DVR is HR24-500. My building is prewired for DTV on a community satellite dish. I know they installed a SWiM at the source of the wires in our laundry room, and the wires run through my walls and connect directly to my boxes. from what i've been told by the technician, i do not require internet for this function to work. thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool

kneeslikeamare said:


> The HD Receiver is model H24-700 and the DVR is HR24-500. My building is prewired for DTV on a community satellite dish. I know they installed a SWiM at the source of the wires in our laundry room, and the wires run through my walls and connect directly to my boxes. from what i've been told by the technician, i do not require internet for this function to work. thanks!


So, go into the system info [more info] on each and check what you see for the network and if you see "coax".
Post everything from the IP through network connected/internet connected, for both.
You do not need internet connectivity.


----------



## kneeslikeamare

ok on the DVR:
IP Address: 169.254.7.138
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0 
Default Gateway: -
DNS: 
STB Services Port: !N/A(100)
Status: -
Audio Services Port: -
Network: Coax not connected (9)
Internet: ! Not connected (9)

on the HD Receiver: 
IP Address: 169.254.11.67
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway: -
DNS:
STB Services Port: ! N/A(100)
Status: -
Audio Services Port: -
Network: Coax Not Connected (9)
Internet: !not connected (9)

I'm assuming that coax not connected is the issue. i wonder if the technician coincidentally disconnected a coax from the SWiM when he installed another unit yesterday while i was in the process of switching my receiver to my new tv....would that make sense? other things to check? thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool

So we now know why.
You have TV working right?
Go into the setup menu/Satellite and re-run the setup.
This is how to turn on the DECA/coax networking.


----------



## kneeslikeamare

ok i'm in the process of doing this, there is an error on tuner 1 on the Odd 13V 103 degree, but i'm going to continue to see if the process fixes the whole home issue...i'll check back in in a second


----------



## veryoldschool

Theme from Jeopardy plays in the background


----------



## kneeslikeamare

Ha, ok i did it on both receivers and still it didn't fix the issue...do i need to do one before the other? do i need to reset either of them first? after? it still isn't seeing my playlist from the DVR on the receiver. it still just pulls up the to do list. tv is working fine on both receivers though. i feel like that should have worked though, i do think i need that DECA to be reset because of how it was last unplugged...what do you suggest?


----------



## kneeslikeamare

it still states that the coax is not connected btw...


----------



## RobertE

At this point it could be a number of things. Each box might be on a different SWiM module now, a BSF could have been added and who knows what else.


----------



## kneeslikeamare

the only way i could see that they'd be on different SWiM modules is if the technician came and swapped it yesterday during the same hour i had it unplugged, because it was working fine earlier yesterday...


----------



## veryoldschool

kneeslikeamare said:


> the only way i could see that they'd be on different SWiM modules is if the technician came and swapped it yesterday during the same hour i had it unplugged, because it was working fine earlier yesterday...


What did you move when this "broke"?


----------



## kneeslikeamare

I had the hd receiver plugged into an old tv. i disconnected the coax, hdmi, and power souce from the receiver, moved the receiver onto a new tv stand, and then re-plugged these cables back into the receiver and the new tv, i'm not sure in which order. but after that process, it hasn't worked...


----------



## veryoldschool

kneeslikeamare said:


> I had the hd receiver plugged into an old tv. i disconnected the coax, hdmi, and power souce from the receiver, moved the receiver onto a new tv stand, and then re-plugged these cables back into the receiver and the new tv, i'm not sure in which order. but after that process, it hasn't worked...


So "this receiver" wasn't ever disconnected from the wall, but merely had the coax disconnected from the back?


----------



## kneeslikeamare

yes, it was disconnected from the wall at one point. everything was disconnected because i had to move it to a shelf before i fed the power cable through.


----------



## veryoldschool

kneeslikeamare said:


> it still states that the coax is not connected btw...


Have you rebooted these?


----------



## veryoldschool

kneeslikeamare said:


> yes, it was disconnected from the wall at one point. everything was disconnected because i had to move it to a shelf before i fed the power cable through.


"But" there is only one outlet right?


----------



## kneeslikeamare

I really appreciate you working through this with me, thanks for being patient.


----------



## kneeslikeamare

i'm not exactly sure what your last couple comments meant. does rebooting them just mean resetting them? if so, then yes, they've been reset. It is plugged into a power strip behind my tv stand, and that hasn't changed, but the power strip was unplugged from the wall at some point.


----------



## veryoldschool

kneeslikeamare said:


> i'm not exactly sure what your last couple comments meant. does rebooting them just mean resetting them? if so, then yes, they've been reset. It is plugged into a power strip behind my tv stand, and that hasn't changed, but the power strip was unplugged from the wall at some point.


After re-running the SAT setup, have you rebooted?
As for the "wall", if you had two coax outlets, then what Robert was posting could have an affect, but if you have only one, then the tech & you would have to be very unlucky at the same time.


----------



## kneeslikeamare

i'm going to do the satellite setup again on both receivers, and then reboot both receivers again, and hope it works. i only have one coax line coming into my apartment which is then split and feeds to the different boxes.


----------



## veryoldschool

kneeslikeamare said:


> i'm going to do the satellite setup again on both receivers, and then reboot both receivers again, and hope it works. i only have one coax line coming into my apartment which is then split and feeds to the different boxes.


I'd start with the DVR, they need to be set for SWiM


----------



## kneeslikeamare

ok, the satellite setup is running on the DVR. should i reboot that one before i setup the satellite on the receiver? or setup satellite on receiver, then reboot dvr, then reboot receiver? or does that not matter


----------



## veryoldschool

kneeslikeamare said:


> ok, the satellite setup is running on the DVR. should i reboot that one before i setup the satellite on the receiver? or setup satellite on receiver, then reboot dvr, then reboot receiver? or does that not matter


"Normally" when you finish the SAT setup, the receiver then reboots for these "to take". So finish one, reboot and then the other.


----------



## kneeslikeamare

ok, so i did the satellite setup, and then rebooted the DVR, and now i'm doing the satellite setup on the hd receiver, and then will reboot that. However, i wanted to just throw out there that in the system info on the dvr after the reboot, it still says coax not connected...i dont know if there is something legitimately wrong here that cant be fixed without a technician..?


----------



## veryoldschool

kneeslikeamare said:


> ok, so i did the satellite setup, and then rebooted the DVR, and now i'm doing the satellite setup on the hd receiver, and then will reboot that. However, i wanted to just throw out there that in the system info on the dvr after the reboot, it still says coax not connected...i dont know if there is something legitimately wrong here that cant be fixed without a technician..?


You need to have both DECAs active, so wait until you finish and then re-run the network setup if needed.


----------



## kneeslikeamare

ok both receivers have gone through the satellite setup and have been rebooted. now what? do i need to run something else?


----------



## veryoldschool

kneeslikeamare said:


> ok both receivers have gone through the satellite setup and have been rebooted. now what? do i need to run something else?


OK, what does the info screen show?
Next things are to reset the network defaults and use "connect now" to setup the network.


----------



## kneeslikeamare

The info screen shows exactly the same info as before. i'll try to reset network defaults and connect now...


----------



## veryoldschool

This normally isn't anywhere near this hard.
After resetting the network defaults, you're/I'm running out of options.
With only two receivers, it's hard to know if one has gone bad. With three receivers/DECAs you can isolate which one it is.


----------



## kneeslikeamare

ok here's what happened after restoring network defaults on both receivers. i went to connect now on the dvr and put in a name, then it told me it couldn't connect to the internet, and gives me the options to connect through ethernet etc. on the hd receiver, after putting in a name, it says a problem was detected and it gives me the IP Address, subnet masks, and says the coax not connected (9)and internet not connected (13). when i click error info, it says check all physical connections making sure ethernet is connected, make sure all power cords are secure, make sure lights on router/receiver are blinking, etc. and i can choose try again, connect later or advanced setup.


----------



## kneeslikeamare

i can believe this isn't usually this hard, i'm surprised this happened also. i really appreciate you running through these options with me, but i think at this point, i'm going to need the technician to come out...very very frustrating, especially since the technician is very flakey. thanks anyway VOS. if anything dawns on you, please feel free to let me know...


----------



## veryoldschool

kneeslikeamare said:


> ok here's what happened after restoring network defaults on both receivers. i went to connect now on the dvr and put in a name, then it told me it couldn't connect to the internet, and gives me the options to connect through ethernet etc. on the hd receiver, after putting in a name, it says a problem was detected and it gives me the IP Address, subnet masks, and says the coax not connected (9)and internet not connected (13). when i click error info, it says check all physical connections making sure ethernet is connected, make sure all power cords are secure, make sure lights on router/receiver are blinking, etc. and i can choose try again, connect later or advanced setup.


So this was the receiver, and what happened on the DVR?


----------



## kneeslikeamare

i put in a name, and it took me straight to the couldn't connect to the internet screen, and then gives me the options to connect through ethernet, wired or wireles...


----------



## RobertE

I think you might be a victim of some pretty poor timing.

By chance do you have some extra coax and a two way splitter?

If so, try this.

Wall jack to 2 way splitter. 2 way to each of your receivers. You can put them both in the same place. Doing this would guarentee that both boxes are on the same swm.


----------



## veryoldschool

kneeslikeamare said:


> i put in a name, and it took me straight to the couldn't connect to the internet screen, and then gives me the options to connect through ethernet, wired or wireles...


The lack of internet is expected [duh] and I'd select "wired" for the next option.


----------



## kneeslikeamare

no, unfortunately i don't have access to that stuff to test your theory out. I've put in a call to the contracting company that installed my service to have someone come out to help me, and i think i'll just have to wait the unbearably long time to have him come fix it for me...thanks for your help, both Robert and VOS.


----------



## kneeslikeamare

i chose wired, and it took me through the setup process, and ended at the same error screen showing me my IP address and that the coax isn't connected...


----------



## kneeslikeamare

ok, i need to break from this for a while, it is driving me crazy. i need to eat something, if you think of anything else for me to try, please let me know. otherwise, i'll let you know if the tech can fix it... thanks again for everything.


----------



## veryoldschool

kneeslikeamare said:


> i chose wired, and it took me through the setup process, and ended at the same error screen showing me my IP address and that the coax isn't connected...


This may be beyond what we can help with, "but"
The only other thing would be since these are 24s is to go into the special menu for the coax network.
On the front panel, press the guide & > "buttons" at the same time, which can be tricky, but once you get it right, a menu will show with coax as the middle option. Select this and see if it shows the coax is not connected or if it tries to test/query the other receiver.
Try this on both to see if you find one has the DECA active.


----------



## Drucifer

kneeslikeamare said:


> i'm going to do the satellite setup again on both receivers, and then reboot both receivers again, and hope it works. *i only have one coax line coming into my apartment which is then split* and feeds to the different boxes.


Where's the SWiM module?


----------



## spartanstew

Drucifer said:


> Where's the SWiM module?


..



kneeslikeamare said:


> My building is prewired for DTV on a community satellite dish. I know they installed a SWiM at the source of the wires in our laundry room, and the wires run through my walls and connect directly to my boxes.


----------



## Drucifer

Well one receiver ain't going to see the other receiver thru a splitter.


----------



## Davenlr

Drucifer said:


> Well one receiver ain't going to see the other receiver thru a splitter.


Sure they will. All of mine run through a splitter.


----------



## veryoldschool

Drucifer said:


> Well one receiver ain't going to see the other receiver thru a splitter.


You've got to be kidding ALL of us.

How do you think DECA works? 


Davenlr said:


> Sure they will. All of mine run through a splitter.


Mine works through two splitters. :lol:


----------



## kneeslikeamare

just an update, with no new info, still not working, still waiting for the tech to come out. could be tomorrow, could be next week, ugh. i think during another install, he must have disconnected something from my SWiM that affected my universal dvr. i'll check in after he visits/fixes it (hopefully).


----------



## veryoldschool

kneeslikeamare said:


> i only have one coax line coming into my apartment which is then split and feeds to the different boxes.


Right now if this is true, then the problem should be within your apartment.
This cabling has a problem, or one of your receivers has one.


----------



## kneeslikeamare

technician came out last night, was a bit stumped, downloaded a software update, didn't fix the issue. said he was going to talk to some of his coworkers and would come back saturday with an answer. be back tomorrow with the resolution...


----------



## veryoldschool

kneeslikeamare said:


> technician came out last night, was a bit stumped, downloaded a software update, didn't fix the issue. said he was going to talk to some of his coworkers and would come back saturday with an answer. be back tomorrow with the resolution...


If he can't come up with anything, have him temporarily add a DECA into your setup. This should be able to have him figure out if one of the receivers has failed, as it will give both of them a DECA to coax network with.


----------



## kneeslikeamare

Ok, i have the answer, finally, and it worked, although not to my final needs. The tech came out today, put a filter on the cable, and used a different splitter that apparently has some different technology in it that enables the MRV to work. after installing those pieces, everything on the directv side worked perfectly, including the whole home dvr. 

however, i also have cable internet being split off that line, and the splitter apparently has some block in it that disables the internet from coming through. the Tech told me i have to choose between MRV and cable internet. So i'm going to swith to dsl internet, then everything should be good.

thanks everyone for your help and input. sorry for hte lack of technical info today, i'm so burnt out from this whole process...


----------



## veryoldschool

I see a few things here:


the problem was in your apartment
the tech knows what he's doing.
how the hell did you get this to work before?
Was this a do it yourself setup?


----------



## BobStokesbary

kneeslikeamare,
I can appreciate your frustration, but may I suggest just one more try. I have a total in home system versus an apartment setup, but I had a similar problem when I disconnected and reconnected our bedroom DVR. (Actually the original installer had the same problem and this is where I got the correction method -- straight from DirecTV installer technical support.)

First, I would remove the filter that the installer inserted. You can always reinsert it if I am wrong, but I think that is killing your internet. Now, the fix.

Unplug both your DVR and your receiver. Then plug in your DVR and let it go through its setup completely (about 3 to 4 minutes). When that process is complete and you have a picture, plug in your receiver and let it go through its setup. Once this is complete everything should be reset and work OK. This seems to be the only complete way to reset the IP addressing on the Whole Home DVR process. It has worked twice for me.
Bob


----------



## veryoldschool

BobStokesbary said:


> kneeslikeamare,
> I can appreciate your frustration, but may I suggest just one more try. I have a total in home system versus an apartment setup, but I had a similar problem when I disconnected and reconnected our bedroom DVR. (Actually the original installer had the same problem and this is where I got the correction method -- straight from DirecTV installer technical support.)
> 
> First, I would remove the filter that the installer inserted. You can always reinsert it if I am wrong, but I think that is killing your internet. Now, the fix.
> 
> Unplug both your DVR and your receiver. Then plug in your DVR and let it go through its setup completely (about 3 to 4 minutes). When that process is complete and you have a picture, plug in your receiver and let it go through its setup. Once this is complete everything should be reset and work OK. This seems to be the only complete way to reset the IP addressing on the Whole Home DVR process. It has worked twice for me.
> Bob


No, the coax network is an RF signal, which "just happens to be" in the same band as the cable modem internet, which mean one or the other.
The bandstop filter in this case is needed, otherwise other apartments may be part of the coax network. This is a BIG DEAL with MDU systems.
"Also" the splitter he was using [and why it had to be replaced] had way too much loss for the receivers to be able to communicate.
His problem wasn't anything to do with IP addresses, but "merely" the DECA signal had no path between the receivers.


----------



## BobStokesbary

veryoldschool said:


> No, the coax network is an RF signal, which "just happens to be" in the same band as the cable modem internet, which mean one or the other.
> The bandstop filter in this case is needed, otherwise other apartments may be part of the coax network. This is a BIG DEAL with MDU systems.
> "Also" the splitter he was using [and why it had to be replaced] had way too much loss for the receivers to be able to communicate.
> His problem wasn't anything to do with IP addresses, but "merely" the DECA signal had no path between the receivers.


Thanks for the info. So, now I am curious as to how everything seemed to work OK until he unplugged his receiver. Was it just one of those flukes that happened for a while and then went "pop"?

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## veryoldschool

BobStokesbary said:


> Thanks for the info. So, now I am curious as to how everything seemed to work OK until he unplugged his receiver. Was it just one of those flukes that happened for a while and then went "pop"?
> 
> Thanks again for the input.


I don't think we ever heard the whole story. It took 58 posts to get down to something that made any sense.
The OP may not have known, but he also didn't give the details to what had happened before and any changes after.
The tech who looked at it clearly found the missing pieces that weren't posted.
I've been using this stuff for over a year now and thought I could help, but I never got enough facts.

You can disconnect things, move them around a bit, and then connect them back up without problems.
You CAN'T mix CATV with DECA, just like you can't mix OTA with DECA.


----------



## kneeslikeamare

Yes, I'm sorry that I wasn't able to provide enough facts throughout the process. I initially thought that the issue arose from unplugging and moving the receiver, so that was what I was basing this all on. I have no clue how the MRV ever worked in the first place considering that filter was never installed until this past weekend. It also took the technician several attempts to figure out that this was the issue, as he had never seen it before and had to call several associates to learn that the splitter would disable the cable internet feed.

VOS, I really appreciate you taking as much time as you did attempting to help me through this process, and i'm sorry if the info I provided wasn't sufficient. This is my first directv issue, and my first post.

Hopefully i don't run into any more issues, but if i do, i will definitely come back to you guys, you were all very nice and helpful, and like i said, i appreciate it.

btw to answer the other guy's question, it was a professional install. the issue is definitely with my situation splitting the cable and the internet. I've cancelled my internet and ordered DSL, should be smooth sailing from here on out.

Thanks!



veryoldschool said:


> I don't think we ever heard the whole story. It took 58 posts to get down to something that made any sense.
> The OP may not have known, but he also didn't give the details to what had happened before and any changes after.
> The tech who looked at it clearly found the missing pieces that weren't posted.
> I've been using this stuff for over a year now and thought I could help, but I never got enough facts.
> 
> You can disconnect things, move them around a bit, and then connect them back up without problems.
> You CAN'T mix CATV with DECA, just like you can't mix OTA with DECA.


----------



## veryoldschool

"As they say... no problem"
People come here for help, as I did long, long ago.
What I'd guess was the main problem, was the internet had to be separated from the coax and this used a diplexer, which by design blocks the DECA signal from the receivers. This was why they never could find the other one.
"Had this been known", this would have been much easier to resolve.
Now that "we do", you might be able to keep your internet and keep DECA working.
The coax coming into your apartment can have both, "BUT"
You must break the cable modem/internet [use the dilpexer] off the coax before the filter. You would then need to use a separate coax to feed your modem.
"So" coax with SAT & internet --> diplexer --> filter-->splitter --> DECA & receivers. 


kneeslikeamare said:


> Yes, I'm sorry that I wasn't able to provide enough facts throughout the process. I initially thought that the issue arose from unplugging and moving the receiver, so that was what I was basing this all on. I have no clue how the MRV ever worked in the first place considering that filter was never installed until this past weekend. It also took the technician several attempts to figure out that this was the issue, as he had never seen it before and had to call several associates to learn that the splitter would disable the cable internet feed.
> 
> VOS, I really appreciate you taking as much time as you did attempting to help me through this process, and i'm sorry if the info I provided wasn't sufficient. This is my first directv issue, and my first post.
> 
> Hopefully i don't run into any more issues, but if i do, i will definitely come back to you guys, you were all very nice and helpful, and like i said, i appreciate it.
> 
> btw to answer the other guy's question, it was a professional install. the issue is definitely with my situation splitting the cable and the internet. I've cancelled my internet and ordered DSL, should be smooth sailing from here on out.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## halakim149

First of all whole home DVR has nothing to do with your internet connection the router is not involved in one unit finding the other. it is an internal sytem process and I have installed countless systems without internet connection, that is just a missconception. But sice you mentioned that your internet was setup at a later day let me ask you something. Did you connect an ethernet cable to the back of the receiver from your router? if you did you need to umplug it because the regular internet protocol shuts down the MRV process. the receiver is trying to process two protocols at the same time and the whole home DVR is ussually disconnected in the process. if that is the case unplug the ethernet cable and reset the receivers and that should take care of it. IF you want internet integrated to the system you should order a Broad Band Decca from directv that is the only way of having internet connection and home dvr.


----------



## veryoldschool

halakim149 said:


> First of all whole home DVR has nothing to do with your internet connection the router is not involved in one unit finding the other. it is an internal sytem process and I have installed countless systems without internet connection, that is just a missconception. But sice you mentioned that your internet was setup at a later day let me ask you something. Did you connect an ethernet cable to the back of the receiver from your router? if you did you need to umplug it because the regular internet protocol shuts down the MRV process. the receiver is trying to process two protocols at the same time and the whole home DVR is ussually disconnected in the process. if that is the case unplug the ethernet cable and reset the receivers and that should take care of it. IF you want internet integrated to the system you should order a Broad Band Decca from directv that is the only way of having internet connection and home dvr.


I see this is:
1) your first post here. :welcome_s
2) you've dragged up an almost 1 year old thread. :eek2:

Now for the "misconception":
You're right that MRV doesn't need a internet/router connection to work.
In this configuration, the receivers use their internal IP of 169.xxx with a Subnet of 255.255.0.0
Now if you do what to connect to the internet and customer's home network, then the router does the control [as it's a ROUTER!!!], so through DHCP, it assigns IPs, subnets, and the gateway IP.
MRV "traffic" will stay within the DECA network, but the router will still be "telling/controlling" which device is sending/receiving the traffic.
There are NOT two protocols running here but the same with different IP addresses.



> the regular internet protocol shuts down the MRV process


What IS happening here is:
When you connect an ethernet cable to the H/HR24, it disables the internal DECA. This has NOTHING to do with protocol, but merely how they're "hardwired".


----------



## HoTat2

veryoldschool said:


> I see this is:
> 1) your first post here. :welcome_s
> 2) you've dragged up an almost 1 year old thread. :eek2:
> 
> Now for the "misconception":
> You're right that MRV doesn't need a internet/router connection to work.
> In this configuration, the receivers use their *internal IP of 169.xxx* with a Subnet of 255.255.0.0 ...


Thats actually 169.254.xxx.xxx with a subnet mask of 255.255.0.0 

IOW, its the "APIPA" protocol.

http://compnetworking.about.com/cs/protocolsdhcp/g/bldef_apipa.htm


----------



## veryoldschool

HoTat2 said:


> Thats actually 169.254.xxx.xxx with a subnet mask of 255.255.0.0
> 
> IOW, its the "APIPA" protocol.
> 
> http://compnetworking.about.com/cs/protocolsdhcp/g/bldef_apipa.htm


now where's that icon that looks like __|_ ? !rolling


----------

